# another grow room



## cincy boy

Easy grow setups


----------



## cincy boy

the space needs to be lined with mirrors I Think     it would be pretty nice in there with a nother fan and more plants


----------



## Weeddog

actually, white walls would be better than mirrors.  or if you can afford it, mylar.  mirrors are made of glass that will absorb some of the light. flat white is a better reflector.  looks like your walls are allready white.


----------



## rev.clone

Question:  is there a heat issue in the room??  The reason I ask is I am looking at a setup for PERSONAL stash.  I'm not looking for to grow 30 plants at once, but perhaps 2 or 3 tops.  I have a fullsize room that is empty and calling for some plants.   I was thinking of a switchable 250 or 400 watt hps/mh sungrow system.  it's not the $$$ it's the not knowing what to buy.  I will use soil to learn from and perhaps one day dable in hydro.  

Thanks in advance.......


----------



## cincy boy

Not a lot of heat issues at all just as long as you open and close the door some times when its dark cycle  just keep the door closed so there are no light interuptions cause that stresses into males


----------



## Eggman

A typical mirror will absorb 15% of your lumens. It all depends if the glass is tempered or not. Mylar that place for 50 bucks or get more plants, or reflect the light better, put the plants right under that light. I wish I had that much space.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause

when you start getting into it more it's gonna be a jungle in there. lol


----------



## gqone333

good grow room ,nice ,spaced out ,good room, clean , all necesery equipment for good marijuana growing


----------



## Holy_stoner

Maybe its just for the pic but aren't the lights a bit to high


----------



## cdmharley

Mirrors are actually the least good thing to use.... they create hot spots and dont distibute the light evenly.. I think the diamond sheeting is the best.. 
CDM


----------



## Funkfarmer

Diamond sheeting? Please tell me more.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Mylar is the way to go.. Mylar, Panda film, or flat white paint..in that order.
Tried and true by many...


----------



## onthegrezinn

nice


----------

